# Küstennah auf dorsch vom kleinboot - Trupps finden und köderpräsentation



## Hackersepp (22. Mai 2016)

Hallo boardies,
Ich warte seit langem auf einen Film/anschaulichen Artikel in der Angelpresse, in dem erklärt wird wie man am besten die Ostseeleoparden vom kleinboot aus auffindet und befischt.
Zweierlei Fragen habe ich:

1.Grundsätzlich würde ich eine Zeitlang verschiedene tiefenlinien abfahren und mit dem Echolot nach Trupps suchen und diese dann anwerfen. Das klappt einigermaßen, jedoch finde ich das ganze ziemlich aufwendig , da es sich bei mir nicht um Schwärme sondern kleine trupps handelt. Wie finde ich auf der Wasserfläche grössere Schwärme? 

2. In den ufernahen Bereichen würde sich vor allem das Schleppen anbieten um die Fische aufzuspüren. In welcher Höhe über dem Boden sollte man seine Köder auf dorsch laufen lassen?
Meine wobbler hab ich leider zuhause liegen lassen... wie bekomme ich Blinker, und vor allem Gummifische auf die gewünschte Tiefe? gibt es vllt eine Formel , mit der je nach Einsatz von jiggewicht, aus liegender Schnur und schleppgeschwindigkeit die schlepptiefe berechnet werden kann ?

Fragen über Fragen... es wäre cool, wenn ihr mir Tipps aus euren Erfahrungen geben könntet . 
Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Fidde (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Küstennah auf dorsch vom kleinboot - Trupps finden und köderpräsentation*

Der Deeptaildancer ist DER Dorschwobbler schechthin und eignet sich zum suchen von am Grund stehenden Doschen in bis zu 13m Wassertiefe.
Für Schlepplöffel u.ä. einen Paravan oder eine Scheibe vorschalten. Die Tiefe sagt dir der Hersteller bzw.Händler.


----------



## Hackersepp (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Küstennah auf dorsch vom kleinboot - Trupps finden und köderpräsentation*

Dankeschön! Sind denn jetztbis 13 m auch größere Dorschschwärme zu erwarten? Oder muss man dafür weiter raus?


----------



## Salziges Silber (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Küstennah auf dorsch vom kleinboot - Trupps finden und köderpräsentation*

ich denke, wenn du küstennah fischt bist du gut beraten die tiefen zwischen 6 und 9 m abzusuchen, zur zeit stehen die leo sehr flach, du kannst sie in der dämmerung auch gut von land aus befischen,
der deeptail dancer ist ein tieflaufender wobbler (*er stand mal auf meiner favoritenliste ganz vorne, mittlerweiler befindet er sich* *im guten mittelfeld*) vorallem wenn du ihn an der langen leine führst, 
so fern du grundkontakt verspürst nimmst du ihn kürzer. hast du die dorsche gefunden kommen die gummis zum einsatz.... 10cm länge in moteroil mit einen 30g bleikopf, hakengröße 6/0 oder 8/0 und das an der leichten spinnrute. reingehauen...


----------



## Fidde (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Küstennah auf dorsch vom kleinboot - Trupps finden und köderpräsentation*

Im flachen reichen auch 20g und weniger, sonst wird es eng mit der leichten Ausrüstung. Ich nehme immer meine Barschrute vom Boot. Nimm das mit Motoroil nicht so wörtlich, der Shaker in Brauntönen ist z.B. ein Guter.


----------



## Hackersepp (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Küstennah auf dorsch vom kleinboot - Trupps finden und köderpräsentation*

Dankeschön für eure Erfahrungen .ich bin ja gespannt auf die nächste Tour. Beim letzten Mal hatte ich nach viel suchen nur 2 kleine Echolot Anzeigen auf 8 und auf 12 Metern... jeweils  1 dorsch :/


----------



## banzinator (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Küstennah auf dorsch vom kleinboot - Trupps finden und köderpräsentation*

Haben Samstag diverse Tiefen befischt. Am Erfolgreichsten waren wir auf 18m. Im "Flachwasser" um 10m ging garnix.


----------



## Hackersepp (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Küstennah auf dorsch vom kleinboot - Trupps finden und köderpräsentation*

War heute 6 mal in ca 8m Tiefe erfolgreich. Es hat zwar geklappt, jedoch ist das ganze auf die investierte Zeit gerechnet nicht effektiv  6 Dorsche in 4 h... ist schon ziemlich zäh.

Wurfangeln nach nem Biss beim Schleppen brachte keine Bisse. 

Nun die entscheidende Frage: waren das wohl doch nur Einzelgänger und die Schwärme im tieferen?  Bis 12m bin ich raus... dort nadda


----------



## pike-81 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Küstennah auf dorsch vom kleinboot - Trupps finden und köderpräsentation*

Moinsen!
Konzentriere Dich nicht zu sehr auf die Fischsicheln!
Bei geringen Tiefen in Küstennähe scannst Du mit dem Kegel des Echolotes immer nur einen kleinen Teil. 
Heißt Du muß die Fische schon genau treffen, um sie zu sehen. 
Alles was um Dich herum geschieht, weißt Du nicht. 
Darum solltest Du lieber nach markanten Strukturen suchen, die sich von der öden Sandwüste der Ostsee abheben. Dort sind vermehrt die Fische. 
Wie im Süßwasser. 
Tang- und Steinfelder, Sandbänke, Plateaus, Kanten, Löcher und Rinnen. 
Solche Plätze dann idealerweise abspeichern oder markieren. 
Dann driften und werfen. 
Gezielt Sicheln finden und beangeln ist ein Glücksspiel und ein müßiges Geschäft. 
Petri


----------



## Fidde (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Küstennah auf dorsch vom kleinboot - Trupps finden und köderpräsentation*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> War heute 6 mal in ca 8m Tiefe erfolgreich. Es hat zwar geklappt, jedoch ist das ganze auf die investierte Zeit gerechnet nicht effektiv  6 Dorsche in 4 h... ist schon ziemlich zäh.
> 
> Wurfangeln nach nem Biss beim Schleppen brachte keine Bisse.
> 
> Nun die entscheidende Frage: waren das wohl doch nur Einzelgänger und die Schwärme im tieferen?  Bis 12m bin ich raus... dort nadda



Petri, hört sich aber doch schon besser an als beim letzten mal.
Aller Anfang ist schwer aber das wird schon. Ist halt Angeln und nicht Fische greifen.
Wo ist denn dein Revier?


----------



## allegoric (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Küstennah auf dorsch vom kleinboot - Trupps finden und köderpräsentation*

Ich habe vor circa 2 Wochen auch das erste Mal mit eigenem Boot in der Ostsee gefischt. Zuerst haben wir gar nichts gefangen, ich bin diverse Stellen abgefahren und Tiefenbereiche gescannt. Da war gar nichts! Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass der Untergrund trotz eingezeichneter Kanten zu sandig war. Also habe ich so lange die Karte studiert und mit der Rute gefühlt, bis ich Steingrund vorfand. Dort wuchsen Muscheln und dort hatte ich in einer recht großen Tiefe ca. 23m auch Erfolg. Dann ging es bis zur Heimfahrt Schlag auf Schlag. Trotz dass ich schöne braune Wurmimitate und alles mit hatte, ging nicht ein einziger Fisch darauf. Ich habe dann klassisch gepilkt und in der Drift eine tote Rute hängen lassen mit Naturköder.


----------



## pike-81 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Küstennah auf dorsch vom kleinboot - Trupps finden und köderpräsentation*



allegoric schrieb:


> Dann ging es bis zur Heimfahrt Schlag auf Schlag.





Jo, so haben wir es auch schon erlebt. 
Tageszeit ist enorm wichtig. 
Den ganzen Tag kann man machen was man will, es tut sich kaum was. 
Am Abend beißen sie dann plötzlich, Köder und Farbe schon fast egal.


----------



## MS aus G (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Küstennah auf dorsch vom kleinboot - Trupps finden und köderpräsentation*

Hast Du auch die Ergebnisse der anderen Boote gesehen???

Ich denke mal Du scheinst etwas "verwöhnt" zu sein!?! Sorry dafür!!! Aber ich glaube nicht, das die anderen Boote sehr viel mehr gefangen haben!!!

Liest man andere Trööts da Bist Du schon im guten Mittelfeld mit Deinen "nur" 6 Dorschen am Tag.

Was hast Du denn für Vorstellungen für so einen Tag auf der Ostsee??? Jeden Tag x Dorsche sonst lohnt sich das nicht, oder wie???

Dann lass es lieber bleiben, denn auf Deine "Kosten" wirst Du niemals kommen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------

